# CAM status: SCSI Status Error



## johndk (May 7, 2012)

*H*ello all.

*I* have a box with FreeBSD 9.0 and HP Proliant DL380 G7 with two CSI 150 hard disks. *I* create RAID1 hardware. *E*verything seems to be ok, but in my dmesg *I* see these logs.


```
May  7 11:18:55 mail kernel: (probe0:ciss0:0:0:0): REPORT LUNS. CDB: a0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 10 0 0 
May  7 11:18:55 mail kernel: (probe0:ciss0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
May  7 11:18:55 mail kernel: (probe0:ciss0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
May  7 11:18:55 mail kernel: (probe0:ciss0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:20,0 (Invalid command operation code)
May  7 11:18:55 mail kernel: (probe1:ciss0:0:1:0): REPORT LUNS. CDB: a0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 10 0 0 
May  7 11:18:55 mail kernel: (probe1:ciss0:0:1:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
May  7 11:18:55 mail kernel: (probe1:ciss0:0:1:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
May  7 11:18:55 mail kernel: (probe1:ciss0:0:1:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:20,0 (Invalid command operation code)
May  7 11:18:55 mail kernel: da0 at ciss0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
```
*W*hat are these logs? *I*s something bad or just logs?

*T*hanks.


----------



## mav@ (May 10, 2012)

0xA0 there is a SCSI REPORT_LUNS command. It means that device doesn't support reporting LUNs list. Most likely it just doesn't support LUNs other then 0. That is not fatal.


----------



## johndakos (May 11, 2012)

Thanks you very much mav@ for your post.


----------

